# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  me nxehet laptopi

## _MALSORI_

kohet e fundit me nxehet laptopi..e kam blere para 3 vjetesh dhe nuk ka pase kurre probleme..kohet e fundit i punon freskuesja poshte pothuajse non stop..punon dhe krijon ate zhurmen e punes..dhe ne pjesen ku nxjerr ajrin e nxehte nxehet shume..nuk e di cka..nese dikush din te me tregoje..

----------


## ismani

shiko sepse loptopet kan nje pjese cka bene ftohjen e sitemit mundet te ishte ndalur nuk funkcionon ose hdd

----------


## broken_smile

mos me thuaj qe e ke sony vaio  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prenceedi

> kohet e fundit me nxehet laptopi..e kam blere para 3 vjetesh dhe nuk ka pase kurre probleme..kohet e fundit i punon freskuesja poshte pothuajse non stop..punon dhe krijon ate zhurmen e punes..dhe ne pjesen ku nxjerr ajrin e nxehte nxehet shume..nuk e di cka..nese dikush din te me tregoje..


Futi nje te pastruar se rrezik ka zene lesh pas tre vjetesh........

----------


## kleadoni

Ekzistojne disa "ventilator" per kompjuterin. 
Une kam nje te ngjashem me kete ne figure, edhe jam sh e kenaqur. Nuk nxehet pothuajse fare, te pakten ne krahasim me sa nxehej dikur.

----------


## Bamba

> mos me thuaj qe e ke sony vaio


 :i terbuar:  :me dylbi:  :i terbuar:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

edhe mua me nxehet shume llaptopi,kurr nxehet shume (pas ia 2 oreve) punon shume ngadal e pastaj fiket!

pra ventilatori eshte zgjidhje apo me duhet ndoi riparim tjeter?

----------


## Bamba

> edhe mua me nxehet shume llaptopi,kurr nxehet shume (pas ia 2 oreve) punon shume ngadal e pastaj fiket!
> 
> pra ventilatori eshte zgjidhje apo me duhet ndoi riparim tjeter?


Perpiqu qe aty ku nxjerr ajrin ventilatori ta lesh te lire, pra te mos kete gje ngjitur. Tjeter gje qe mund te besh eshte qe nese punon ne tavoline, te vendosesh ndonje gje poshte per te krijuar hapesire, pra te kete pak vend bosh poshte per tu ajrosur.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Bej nje formatim dhe nderro baterine, hape dhe pastro pjesen ajruese nga pluhurat.
Ndrysho Power (save) opsion provo kush te ben nga keto


 ose mos humbit energjine..... dhe perdore per.........

----------


## broken_smile

> 


mos me shiko me inat se nuk jam e vetmja qe ka te tilla probleme me nje pc sony vaio. : )

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Mase  e vertet eshte qe elektronika eshte e punuar ne ate menyre se si ti kalone dy vite pune pase dy viteshe vjen ai mumenti qe ta hudhesh !!!

----------


## Bamba

> mos me shiko me inat se nuk jam e vetmja qe ka te tilla probleme me nje pc sony vaio. : )


jo jo spo te shoh me inat, po edhe une duke patur Sony Vaio kam i cike kte problemin, edhe pse jo dhe aq shume shqetesues! po me ate qe ka kushtuar, te vjen i cike inat gjithsesi!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

flm bamba dhe kryqi i paqes une kam llaptopin ne distance prej aty ku ventilohet ajri por do vendos ndonje gje poshte llaptopit dhe mbase i heq pjeset apo e formatizoj por s'besoj qe duhet nderuar flutura apo ndoi pajisje mbrenda...

----------


## broken_smile

> jo jo spo te shoh me inat, po edhe une duke patur Sony Vaio kam i cike kte problemin, edhe pse jo dhe aq shume shqetesues! po me ate qe ka kushtuar, te vjen i cike inat gjithsesi!


men per her tjeter! pishman jam bere qe se bleva mac.

----------


## Bamba

> men per her tjeter! pishman jam bere qe se bleva mac.


hahahahaha aq sa mora Vaio kushtonte nje MAC....puuuu sa pishman jam bo dhe une!  :ngerdheshje: 

nejse, tamam mend per here tjeter!  :xx:

----------


## broken_smile

> hahahahaha aq sa mora Vaio kushtonte nje MAC....puuuu sa pishman jam bo dhe une! 
> 
> nejse, tamam mend per here tjeter!


e di, e di.. une e mora vaio sepse vetem keshtu kishte pink... po ti c'deshe?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Genti70

Problemi eshte se me kalimin e kohes ventilatori ose ftohesi i procesorit mbledh pluhur aq shume sa ajri nuk kalon qe te beje ftohjen e procesorit. Mua me ka ndodhur me nje Acer dhe Dell, i njejti problem. Kam hapur lap topin kam pastruar pluhurin dhe cdo gje normal me pas. Edhe Acer edhe Dell te ofrojne manuale se si ta hapesh lap topin. Nuk e di per laptopin tend por ne pergjithesi me pak intuite "tekniku"dhe dy ose me shume ore pune mund ta besh edhe vete.

----------


## Izadora

Problemi im me laptopin eshte se ben nje zhurme te cuditcme tek pjesa e ventilatorit  , shpirt ka dhe ky i shkreti , me duket se do me dhen dorheqjen  :ngerdheshje:  

Genti na posto ndonje foto se si hapet laptopi, sepse une kur e bleva nuk kishte gje te shkruar diku sesi mund ta hapje , apo eshte me mire ta coj tek tekniku ?

----------


## USA NR1

> Problemi im me laptopin eshte se ben nje zhurme te cuditcme tek pjesa e ventilatorit  , shpirt ka dhe ky i shkreti , me duket se do me dhen dorheqjen  
> 
> Genti na posto ndonje foto se si hapet laptopi, sepse une kur e bleva nuk kishte gje te shkruar diku sesi mund ta hapje , apo eshte me mire ta coj tek tekniku ?




 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

> e di, e di.. une e mora vaio sepse vetem keshtu kishte pink... po ti c'deshe?


edhe une duke degjuar te tjeret!  :ngerdheshje: 
kot nuk thone pyet 100 vet e bej si di vete!  :perqeshje:

----------

